# Ranger 500 gears+sportsman 700=gear reduction?



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking for more power out if my 03 700 when I get my 29.5s Going to go with HSP exhaust clutch kit and possibly GR. along with a BMP cam this winter. But anyways I was searching the web and seen s couple ppl mention ranger 500 gears in my 03 700 was a GR. any info on this or a write up?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know anything about how polaris interchanges, but I can say I am running teryx gears in my brute and that makes a good difference. I'm sure somebody a little more helpful will chime in soon, but if the motors are built alike the way kawi did theirs then I dont see a reason why it won't work, and it is definitely worth the money for the extra bottom end.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

You say it's worth the money. At 549$ for a manufactured gear reduction would that still be worth it? 

How did it affect your top end? Are you running a clutch kit as well?









Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

HIs reduction won't be the same as yours. Without knowing the final drives of the Ranger 500 vs. the Sportsman 700, it'll be hard to tell. 

The only reduction I'm familiar with is highlifter's offerings. 


That's $400, and would be a very noticeable reduction. Just make sure it fits your year model. It says 05+ Sportsmans, not sure on your model, may have to do some searching around.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.speedwerxstore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2010

This is the only one stated to fit my bike. I need to dig and find some info if the highlifter one will fit because it will save me some money.




Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

That's only for high gear, I don't know how much that will help you.

With the 700, I think a good clutch kit would be enough. You have decent power and a good low gear already.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Any suggestions on a clutch kit? There seems to be quite a few and this will be my first one to buy so I have no clue on what I'm looking at. Also mine has the team secondary from the factory.





Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Most Polaris guys suggest either Quad Shop Customs or Heelclicker.


----------

